# Black currant other than Ribena



## SKBugs (13/9/19)

Are there any other black currant products other than Ribena for brewing? I see recipes from the US for mead which calls for black currant, but the only stuff i can find is the juice. Does anyone know if the berries are sold in any form here in OZ?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/9/19)

SKBugs said:


> Are there any other black currant products other than Ribena for brewing? I see recipes from the US for mead which calls for black currant, but the only stuff i can find is the juice. Does anyone know if the berries are sold in any form here in OZ?


I have a feeling they grow them commercially in Tassie, if you can get some juice concentrate that will be alright for brewing they use the concentrate of prunes for plum porter in the UK, hard to get it here though. It must come into the country, that is what they make Sunraysia Prune juice from.


----------



## SKBugs (15/9/19)

Up here it’s only the juice. I’ll give it a shot with some cherries and blackberries in a mead and see how we do. Thanks


----------



## clickeral (15/9/19)

You can get blackcurrent cordial pretty easily as well


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/9/19)

Bramling Cross hops are said to give blackcurrent notes

http://www.hopslist.com/hops/dual-purpose-hops/bramling-cross/


----------



## SKBugs (18/9/19)

Yeah will have to use the juice. Hopped mead is really nice too.


----------

